# Commander sur l'Apple store US



## iMydna (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me demandais si sa changeait quelque chose de commander sur un site Apple store US, car il y a les meme articles que nous, sauf que le MBP 2011 est a 1799 dollar, soit beaucoup moins cher que nous ( si on convertit en euros )
Est-ce que ça vaut donc le coup de commander labas, ou ai-je oublié un détail?
Merci =)


----------



## arturus (20 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> ou ai-je oublié un détail?
> Merci =)



oui, la TVA francaise à hauteur de 19,6%. 
Les store sur l'applestore us sont hors taxe.
Et je ne pense pas que l'applstore us livre en France...


----------



## iMydna (20 Mai 2011)

D'accord merci bcp!! Par contre, si je le fais acheter par un ami habitant labas.
Puis qu'il me l'envoie en colis, il y aura des taxes ou pas?
Car un 15" 2011 avec anti-reflet a 1300 euros!!


----------



## 8ightman (20 Mai 2011)

Alors tu dois rajouter les taxes selon les états (entre 6,5 et 12% a vérifier au cas par cas), les frais de port et surtout les éventuels frais de douanes a l'entrée de ton colis sur le territoire français (et la, ça douille! Tu prends 19,6 plus encore des frais annexes par ci par la, j'ai déjà eu des frais de dossier a 45, des frais d'impression a 10...). Au final, le risque reste assez élevé sur un colis de cette valeur. A savoir qu'il est possible de déclarer une valeur sous évaluée sur le colis mais ça reste une fraude et en cas de perte, l'assurance du transporteur ne t'indemnisera uniquement sur la valeur déclarée. Enfin, a savoir qu'avec les transporteurs prives (DHL, Fedex,...) c'est douanes a coups surs! Ils possèdent leurs propres services et traitent 100% de leur colis


----------



## iMydna (20 Mai 2011)

Ok donc j'ai riens dis mdr!! Je reste sur le dilemme crucial d'un 13" full refurb a 1300 ou l'attente d'un 15" refurb a 1500..

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Giulietta26 (21 Mai 2011)

Aussi le clavier qwerty chez nos amis ricains.


----------



## arturus (21 Mai 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Aussi le clavier qwerty chez nos amis ricains.



sur l'applestore us on peut prendre l'option clavier azerty. Et si il a un ami qui peut le réceptionner c'est bon.
Après pour l'envoyer tu as bien des services comme ups mais si la douane tombe dessus... ça peut etre tendu. Voir si quelqu'un vole le colis, c'est pas à exclure.

oups j'ai pas vu le message de 8ightman


----------



## Giulietta26 (21 Mai 2011)

arturus a dit:


> sur l'applestore us on peut prendre l'option clavier azerty. Et si il a un ami qui peut le réceptionner c'est bon.
> Après pour l'envoyer tu as bien des services comme ups mais si la douane tombe dessus... ça peut etre tendu. Voir si quelqu'un vole le colis, c'est pas à exclure.
> 
> oups j'ai pas vu le message de 8ightman



Sur le site AppleStore en effet, par contre en boutique Apple Store trouvez un Mac avec clavier Azerty ne doit pas être évident, peut être que je me trompe. :rose:


----------



## iMydna (21 Mai 2011)

Je me disais bien que c'était trop beau pour être vrai MDR!
Et SI mon ami le commande donc chez lui, à New York qui à un taux de 8.25% sa fais l'odinateur à (on va arrondir 2000 dollar, soit 1400 Euros (ce qui fais toujours une belle marge .. par rappot au 1749 euros.

Donc il se le fait livré à New York avec le clavier azerty.

Puis après on paye un transporteur de l'ordre de "50-100 euros" (il me semble que c'est sa les prix)

Le colis passera obligatoirement par la douane?


----------



## Giulietta26 (21 Mai 2011)

C'est déjà bien de reconsidérer le cas du MBP15"  , ne serait il pas judicieux de le payer en plusieurs fois en France au lieu de prendre autant de risque?


----------



## iMydna (21 Mai 2011)

En effet, je reconsidère le cas de la taille du MBP mdr !! 

J'ai lu énormément de test 13" et 15", et bon .. Pour quelques centimètres de plus, ça ne changerais pas grand grand chose à sa portabilité, puisque niveau puissance il sera au rendez vous.

J'installerais le SSD plus tard, puis si je compte rester longtemps sur le mac (que ce soit 13" ou 15") j'aurais qu'à le brancher sur mon moniteur externe =)

Mais ce qui me bloque c'est le prix..

D'un côté, le 13" i7 bicoeur à 1249 Euros (Refurb)

Et de l'autre un 15" i7 quadricoeur à 1749 euros (Neuf)

Mais je pense quand même que je me laisserais tenter par ce modèle..

Ecran brillant par contre. =)


----------



## Giulietta26 (21 Mai 2011)

Je pense que tu fais le bon choix pour le 15"  , ensuite pour l'option HD et anti reflet, il faut en effet analyser les conditions d'emplois, si tu n'as pas vraiment de situation avec de la lumière parasite ni le besoin de gagner quelques pixels.


----------



## supergrec (21 Mai 2011)

http://myus2.myus.com/

Voila tu as ton adresse postale US.

Pour le clavier azerty ces environ 60 euros de plus. et il te faudra aussi un chargeur compatible FR.

Mais je rejoint mes camarades, cela reste tout de même risqué ( vol, casse, douanes ... )

Je sais qu'il y a pas mal de personne qui commande sur l'appleStore éducation sans pour autant être étudiant. Il doit surement avoir une combine.

En tout cas moi ça m'intéresse car je crois que c'est environ 10 % de reduc


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour le clavier azerty ces environ 60 euros de plus. et il te faudra aussi un chargeur compatible FR.



Ben non, quelque soit la clavier choisi à la commande, c'est le même prix.

S'il s'agit d'un changement ensuite, changer un clavier qwerty-us par un azerty-fr coutera bien plus de 60&#8364; (faut changer la coque -pas la même découpe entre ces 2 dispos-, donc démonter l'intégralité de la machine... il ne s'agit pas de declipsage de touches comme pour le passage d'un clavier qwerty-uk à azerty-fr), compte plutot 3-4 fois ça. A moins que tu es une preuve (facture APR/AppleStore), ce tarif semble farfelu vu le gros boulot qu'il y a dessus et les pièce (coque alu inférieure, notamment).


----------



## supergrec (21 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non, quelque soit la clavier choisi à la commande, c'est le même prix.
> 
> S'il s'agit d'un changement ensuite, changer un clavier qwerty-us par un azerty-fr coutera bien plus de 60 (faut changer la coque -pas la même découpe entre ces 2 dispos-, donc démonter l'intégralité de la machine... il ne s'agit pas de declipsage de touches comme pour le passage d'un clavier qwerty-uk à azerty-fr), compte plutot 3-4 fois ça. A moins que tu es une preuve (facture APR/AppleStore), ce tarif semble farfelu vu le gros boulot qu'il y a dessus et les pièce (coque alu inférieure, notamment).



Je vien d'aller sur apple.us est effectivement tu as raison, c'est le même prix. la seul chose qui change est le délai de livraison.

Clavier us = 24 h
Clavier Fr = 3 - 4 jours

Mea culpa


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2011)

Pas de pb.
Moi j'aimerai bien voir une facture d'un remplacement d'un qwerty-us par un azerty-fr, car quelqu'un avait énoncé 60 (puis d'autres relayent ça), mais ça semble peu probable (ou alors Apple et les APR/AppleStore font un cadeau pour ce changement qui leur coûte bien plus).


----------



## supergrec (21 Mai 2011)

Oui, naïf que je suis, j'ai transmit une info sans la vérifié. Ca m'apprendra 

Au niveau de l'Applestore éducation tu as des infos intéressantes ?


----------



## drs (21 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a pas mal de personne qui commande sur l'appleStore éducation sans pour autant être étudiant. Il doit surement avoir une combine.



La "combine" est simple, je l'ai pratiqué à l'époque où j'ai acheté mon Macbook. J'ai fait acheté l'ordi par ma nièce qui était étudiante, et on a fourni tous ses papiers d'étudiante.
Donc, oui, c'est une combine, mais la facture était à son nom à elle, et c'est moi qui ai payé


----------



## TomLopez (21 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> D'accord merci bcp!! Par contre, si je le fais acheter par un ami habitant labas.
> Puis qu'il me l'envoie en colis, il y aura des taxes ou pas?
> Car un 15" 2011 avec anti-reflet a 1300 euros!!



Il y a deja des posts qui parle de ça 

Pour info j'ai reçu mon MBP 15 2011 mardi de San Francisco. Je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store US et expédié à une copine la bas. Ensuite les seules précautions à prendre sont:
* utilisé USPS comme transporteur pour une expedition en France
* ouvrir le colis et sortir tous les plastiques de protection puis le remettre dans le carton (en remplacant les cales triangulaires par du papier journal); tout cela pour faire passer l'ordi pour un appareil d'occasion

Après il y a toujours un risque de payer des frais de douane (je l'estime autour de 15/20%) mais dans mon cas (et pour plusieurs personnes du forum) c'est passé à l'aise


----------



## 8ightman (21 Mai 2011)

Il serait intéressant de savoir quelle valeur tu avais déclaré sur le colis TomLopez? Merci


----------



## gaethan (21 Mai 2011)

Si tu te le fais livrer en France, on dit souvent que UPS, DHL et compagnie se font souvent contrôler à la douane. Beaucoup plus que si tu te fais livrer par la poste américaine. Et, sauf erreur de ma part, la livraison par la poste est moins chère. Mais plus longue.

Après, tu as d'autres fournisseurs que l'apple store, notamment B&H qui, par ailleurs, sur les imac en tous cas, a beaucoup plus de choix. Ils ont des magasins dans plusieurs villes (NY, Chicago, LA...), mais je pense que les exportations se font depuis NY. Donc voir la TVA de NY et les frais de ports...


----------



## iMydna (21 Mai 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> Il y a deja des posts qui parle de ça
> 
> Pour info j'ai reçu mon MBP 15 2011 mardi de San Francisco. Je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store US et expédié à une copine la bas. Ensuite les seules précautions à prendre sont:
> * utilisé USPS comme transporteur pour une expedition en France
> ...



Combien as tu payé le mac? pour quel config? Et si tu as un problème dessus, comment faire pour le faire réparer ? apple store france ?
De plus, si je me déplace aux USA, et que je l'achète en magasin (clavier qwerty donc), quand je rerpendrais l'avion pour rentrer en France, j'aurais aussi les frais de douanes à payer ?



Pour l'offre étudiant, sa m'intéresse sa.

En cas de problème, casse par exemple. Comment sa se passe, vu que l'adresse n'est pas à mon nom ?

merci =)


----------



## gaethan (21 Mai 2011)

Ben au pire, pour l'adresse, tu fais faire une facture au nom de ton pote et ton pote ensuite fait une déclaration de vente. Après, la garantie apple est censée être internationale, non ?

Quand aux frais de douane, par exemple, si tu passe une frontière avec un ordinateur, tu es censé avoir avec toi la facture pour te justifier en cas de contrôle. Autrement dit, la vrais question, c'est le risque de subir un contrôle. Si tu te fais livrer le truc par la poste, UPS et compagnie, le risque de contrôle est élevé. Si tu as l'ordi dans ton sac, il est presque nul. On a tous passé des frontières avec des ordinateurs ou des appareils photos sans se faire contrôler pour ça. Parfois, tu vois même des gens entrer dans l'avion avec des ordinateurs de bureau !


----------



## iMydna (21 Mai 2011)

Ok ok merci beaucoup =)

Je crois que je vais quand même opté pour la solution la plus simple, demander à un de mes amis qui est dans une université pour les 10% étudiants lol ..


----------



## arturus (21 Mai 2011)

Avec l'apple on campus le macbook pro 15" est à 1.539 euros. un peu plus cher qu'aux USA mais plus simple pour le rapatrier.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

arturus a dit:


> Avec l'apple on campus le macbook pro 15" est à 1.539 euros. un peu plus cher qu'aux USA mais plus simple pour le rapatrier.



Mais au moins il a déjà le clavier azerty français.


----------



## TomLopez (22 Mai 2011)

Je l'ai pris avec un clavier azerty, c'est possible sur le store US
Pour les prix, store.apple.com/us + convertisseur eur/usd
La garantie apple care est internationale


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> Je l'ai pris avec un clavier azerty, c'est possible sur le store US
> Pour les prix, store.apple.com/us + convertisseur eur/usd
> La garantie apple care est internationale



Pourtant beaucoup disent que c'est un querty québécois.


----------



## DSG72 (22 Mai 2011)

C'est bien le clavier FR et pas québécois je le confirme.


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

arturus a dit:


> Avec l'apple on campus le macbook pro 15" est à 1.539 euros. un peu plus cher qu'aux USA mais plus simple pour le rapatrier.



Et comment tu fais pour le commander comme sa ? Enfin de cette manière, car si il est à 1.539 dans ces cas là, je suis extrémement intéressé !


----------



## Giulietta26 (22 Mai 2011)

Alors ce 15", ça avance ma petite dame?


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

Non, pas petite Dame MDR ...

Ba, je me suis trouvé un job pour cette été, donc bon il devrait arriver très bientot. Voilà mdr


----------



## Giulietta26 (22 Mai 2011)

Y a plus qu'attendre les photos du switch avec ce beau 15" :love:


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

Oui mdr !! Il arrivera cette année c'est certains après quand .. sa c'est une bonne question


----------



## arturus (22 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Et comment tu fais pour le commander comme sa ? Enfin de cette manière, car si il est à 1.539 dans ces cas là, je suis extrémement intéressé !



pour les étudiants il existe deux réductions : celle de 8% pour n'importe quel étudiant, et une de 12% (apple on campus) pour les fac qui sont partenaires d'apple. Pour accéder au store je ne sais pas trop. Pour une fac il fallait passer par l'intranet et on été redirigé sur l'applestore.

http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/ (a droite tu trouveras la liste des facs partenaires).


----------



## jub (22 Mai 2011)

ma fac au state si ca peut aider http://store.apple.com/us_edu_48648


----------



## iMydna (23 Mai 2011)

jub a dit:


> ma fac au state si ca peut aider http://store.apple.com/us_edu_48648



Malheureusement, comme on a vu ci-dessus, je ne peux pas commander làbas, ou de toute façon les frais de douanes me feraient beaucoup payé .. Merci quand même, c'est très simpa !!


----------



## TomLopez (23 Mai 2011)

Comme dit les frais de douane tu ne les paye pas si tu te demerdes bien :!**


----------



## iMydna (23 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> http://myus2.myus.com/
> 
> Voila tu as ton adresse postale US.
> 
> c



Mais est-ce que sa fonctionne sa ou moins mdr ? !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




gaethan a dit:


> . Si tu as l'ordi dans ton sac, il est presque nul. On a tous passé des frontières avec des ordinateurs ou des appareils photos sans se faire contrôler pour ça. Parfois, tu vois même des gens entrer dans l'avion avec des ordinateurs de bureau !



Et si je prends l'avion, et qu'il est dans ma valise ? Controle de douanes fréquents aussi ou pas ?


----------



## gaethan (23 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Mais est-ce que sa fonctionne sa ou moins mdr ? !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------
> 
> ...



Si il est dans ta valise, les contrôlent de douanes sont rares aussi ! Si les mecs des douanes se mettent à contrôler les factures de tous les ordinateurs portables qui leur passent sous les yeux, on va régler le problème du chômage pour 1000 ans !

Par contre, ils vont se marrer ! Laisser un ordi dans une valise pour prendre l'avion, ça frise l'inconscience ! La seule manière d'être sur de pas le retrouver explosé en 20 morceaux, c'est de t'assurer que tu partes avec un avion vers un pays et, erreur qui arrive parfois, ta valise dans un autre avion pour un autre pays...


----------



## iMydna (23 Mai 2011)

Mais, Si il est encore dans son carton avec toutes les protections (j'ai une valise assez conséquente) il y a peu de chance de casse non ? 

On est pas assuré en cas de pertes de la valise  ? (je suis mineur, 16ans donc désolé pour mes questions qui sont sûrement stupides voir logiques ..)


----------



## gaethan (23 Mai 2011)

Ce que je te disais, c'est de le prendre avec toi comme n'importe qui se balade avec son portable. Si tu le laisse dans la boîte et tout, là, ouai, les mecs, ils vont se poser des questions ! Au pire, si tu veux garder l'emballage, tu le plis et tu le mets dans ta valise. Mais jamais tu laisse un ordi partir en soute dans un avion !! Même si il est assuré. L'idée, c'est pas d'avoir ton ordi six mois après l'avoir acheté... Tu le mets dans ton sac à dos, tu le garde dans la cabine, en prime, tu peux même t'en servir pendant tes six heures de vol et tout va bien !


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup =)


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

J'ai un ami qui va dans une maison au USA, je pourrais d'air livrer chez lui pour 2000 dollar, soit 300 euros de moins que si je le prenais en france, et on ferait comme vous m'avez dis, il le mettrait dans son sac, et la boite et les accessoires dans la valise.
Juste un truc, quelle House me conseillez vous de prendre pour qu'il ne soit pas abime dans son sac?
Et je devrais prendre un adaptateur pour les prises françaises non? Sa couterait combien?


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

0,5... http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> On est pas assuré en cas de pertes de la valise  ? (je suis mineur, 16ans donc désolé pour mes questions qui sont sûrement stupides voir logiques ..)



Il y a bien une assurance en cas de perte... mais tu seras remboursé au poids et un plafond de je ne sais plus combien, mais pas beaucoup ($20/kilo ?). Et ce, quelque soit la valeur du contenu de la valise.


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui va dans une maison au USA, je pourrais d'air livrer chez lui pour 2000 dollar, soit 300 euros de moins que si je le prenais en france, et on ferait comme vous m'avez dis, il le mettrait dans son sac, et la boite et les accessoires dans la valise.
> Juste un truc, quelle House me conseillez vous de prendre pour qu'il ne soit pas abime dans son sac?
> Et je devrais prendre un adaptateur pour les prises françaises non? Sa couterait combien?



d'accord merci, et sinon, comme je l'ai décris ci-dessus,avec donc si je fais la méthode que vous m'avez dis, avec portable dans le sac et l'emballage dans la valise sa passe ?


----------



## gaethan (24 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il y a bien une assurance en cas de perte... mais tu seras remboursé au poids et un plafond de je ne sais plus combien, mais pas beaucoup ($20/kilo ?). Et ce, quelque soit la valeur du contenu de la valise.



Ca, faut regarder un peu, quand même. Parce qu'on a toujours cinq ou six assurances différentes qui interviennent sur ces problèmes, à commencer par l'assurance habitation ou celle de la carte bleu. En général, elles interviennent sur la casse ou le vol (à voir si l'assurance en question intervient à l'étranger, zone sous douane etc...).


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Non mais c'est bon, car en faite mon ami me propose de :

Il mets dans sa valise juste l'emballage, et dans SON sac, qu'il emporte donc dans l'avion, il y aura le mac dans sa house avec les cables.

Si c'est comme sa, sa passera les douanes ou non ? 

Si il lui demande d'ouvrir, et que il voye l'ordinateur qui a encore les films de protections mais qui est dans la house c'est bon ?

merci =)


----------



## 8ightman (24 Mai 2011)

Sérieusement, je sais pas pour les autres mais je connais personne dans mon entourage qui se soit fait contrôler la valise par les douanes a l'arrivée... (par contre la valise ouverte par les services de sécurité américains sa oui merci mais c'est pas des douaniers ils s'en fichent) Pourtant on voyage beaucoup dans la famille. J'ai une seule fois vu un mec se faire contrôler devant moi. Il devait avoir 6 valises sur 2 chariots de bagages alors qu'il voyageait tout seul et une tête de mec pas trop net, forcément ils étaient tentés...


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

Moi je me suis déjà fait controlé après récup de mon sac en soute, donc mon bagage à main et mon sac de rando qui était en soute. Mais je dois avoir une tête louche 
Non mais c'est vrai que ça reste très rare (maintenant que j'y réfléchis, ça devait être la douanière qui avait flashé sur moi...).


----------



## gaethan (24 Mai 2011)

Il doit y avoir 150 000 personnes qui passent par RDG chaque jour et les douanes, ça doit rassemble 200 personnes. Si ils se mettent à contrôler tous les ordinateurs qui passent chaque jour, de voir s'ils ont encore des films plastique sur la coque, si il y a un emballage qui y correspond dans une des valises de l'avion, etc... c'est simple, ils mettent sur un côté les 500 premières personnes qui arrivent le matin et ils les gardent pour la journée ! C'est juste impossible ! Pas de parano, tout va bien !


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Ok merci =D 

Mon ami a peur que il arrive quelque chose a l'ordi dans son sac, je lui dis donc que je vias lui passer une house.

Celle-ci est bien ? 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...ousse-pour-macbook-pro-15.html?bloc=technical

Merci =D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Et est-ce que vous pensez que sa rentre dans un sac eastpack ?


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

Oui, les be.ez LaRobe sont biens (moi, je préfère la version "normale" sans poches mais c'est toi qui vois)


----------



## woulf (24 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Si il lui demande d'ouvrir, et que il voye l'ordinateur qui a encore les films de protections mais qui est dans la house c'est bon ?



On m'a souvent demandé, en France, Canada et USA, d'ouvrir mon ordinateur portable, raison pour laquelle je le transporte toujours en veille.
Donc, si on le demande à ton pote, au mieux ça le ralentira un petit moment, le premier boot et la personnalisation étant assez longs (voire très longs d'un point de vue file à la sécurité de l'aéroport...).

Et puis, avec tous ses films de protection, si la douane à l'arrivée te le vérifie, ce qui est rare, mais possible, ils se poseront pas la question de savoir si c'est un matériel neuf à taxer ou un matériel d'occasion possédé par son porteur...


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Et si il n'a plus les films de protections ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

Bon, je viens de prendre conscience que je fairais mieux d'attendre qu'il y en est un en refurb (il sera donc dans les 1500 euros ) soit 100 euros de plus qu'au USA, donc bon allez =D On va choisir la simplicité mdr


----------



## gaethan (24 Mai 2011)

woulf a dit:


> On m'a souvent demandé, en France, Canada et USA, d'ouvrir mon ordinateur portable, raison pour laquelle je le transporte toujours en veille.
> Donc, si on le demande à ton pote, au mieux ça le ralentira un petit moment, le premier boot et la personnalisation étant assez longs (voire très longs d'un point de vue file à la sécurité de l'aéroport...).
> 
> Et puis, avec tous ses films de protection, si la douane à l'arrivée te le vérifie, ce qui est rare, mais possible, ils se poseront pas la question de savoir si c'est un matériel neuf à taxer ou un matériel d'occasion possédé par son porteur...



Ca ils le font dans tous les aéroports. C'est leur mesure de sécurité mes c..... Mais ils ne vérifient pas les ordinateurs. Ils demandent juste que les ordinateurs soient sortis des sacs au passage des rayons X. Mais c'est avant de rentrer dans l'avion, pas aux douanes (les douanes, c'est quant tu en sors).


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Docn en gros, si je veux que mon ami passe a la douane sans problème, faut faire comment ? Faut que tout les films de protéctions est été enlever? Et que il est déja été allumé non ?
(Et si dans la valise y'a la boite c'est pas grave si ?)


----------



## gaethan (24 Mai 2011)

Mouai... Le plus sur, ça reste la valise diplomatique quand même. Tu peux en avoir une ?

Pardon...


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Sérieusement mdr ..

Si il enlève les films de protéction et crée sa session. Sa passera ou pas ? .. Il y aura certes la boite dans la valise, mais sa c'est pas grave si ? 

Sérieusement, car je ne veux pas le mettre dans l'embarras, même si il me lui dit que sa lui est égale..


----------



## arturus (24 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Et si je prends l'avion, et qu'il est dans ma valise ? Controle de douanes fréquents aussi ou pas ?



pour plus de sécurité tu enleves le mac de la boite d'origine et tu le mets dans une housse de protection. Comme ça tu peux dire que tu l'as acheté en france et pas de problème de TVA.
Fait le premier boot de démarrage avznt histoire dire qu'il à déjà servit.

Et prends toujours ton mac avec toi histoire qu'il ne disparaisse pas entre temps lors de la mise en soute à bagage.

Tu y tiens à la boite d'origine ?


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Si possible oui, mais si elle présente un risque.. 

Ok, donc je lui dirais d'ôter les films de protéctions, de l'allumé et de le mettre dans la house.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Il aura clavier Qwerty aussi, sa sera grillé ou pas ? mdr ..


----------



## arturus (24 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Si possible oui, mais si elle présente un risque..
> 
> Ok, donc je lui dirais d'ôter les films de protéctions, de l'allumé et de le mettre dans la house.
> 
> ...



tu peux pas te débrouilller pour le commander sur l'applestore pour avoir un clavier azerty ? :mouais:


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

si mais plus compliquez je crois, peut-etre je peux.

Si jamais je peux, donc il le commande làbas et tout il peut le mettre a mon nom etc ou pas ?

Il le reçoit, enleve film plastique, l'allume crée une session, et le mtes dans une housse dans son sac a dos.

avec dans sa valise la boite ?

C'est bon, ou la boite représente un risque potential ?


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

Ton ami est français ou américain? Dans le second cas, u que c'est lui qui se déplace, aucun risque.

Sinon, oui le carton présente un risque potentiel évidemment (c'est bizarre non, quelqu'un qui se déplace avec les emballages dans son sac en soute?). Tout ce qui peut te sembler bizarre semblera aussi bizarre aux douaniers si contrôle il y a.
Avec un Qwerty-US, même topo, les douaniers vont bien se douter que c'est un produit US.


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Il est français.

Donc si, je fais ce qu'il suit, il le commande sur l'apple store US, avec le clavier Azerty.

Puis quand il le reçoit il enlève toutes les protections sur le mac et se crée une session. Le mets dans la house et dans son sac à dos.

Dans sa valise, il mets seulement les accessoires qui sont dans la boite normalement, il enlève les plastiques de protection et ne laisse que les fils qui se tordent pour enrouler les fils.

Et il mets la facture dans une poche de pantalon dans sa valise.

Comme sa sa passe facilement non ? Il dit qu'il est acheté en France si jamais on lui demande, sa n'ira pas plus loin.

Et juste, pour quand il commande, c'est possible de mettre la facture à mon nom, puisqu'il paye avec une carte US qui n'est pas à mon nom ?

Merci =)


----------



## jub (24 Mai 2011)

ce post tourne en rond à mort LOL


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Non même pas, je m'assure juste que le mac passera tranquille, mais avec ce que j'ai dis ci-dessus, d'après ce que j'ai compris, je pense c'est bon.
J'attends juste qu'il me confirme.


----------



## jub (24 Mai 2011)

Pour faire court, les douaniers s'en balancent. Je vis aux état-unis, j'ai ramené des tonnes de trucs (électroniques, fringues... même  étiquetés) et ça passe, je dit bonjour aux douaniers et je file tout droit avec mes 2 grosses valises et mon backpack plein à craquer. Les seules fois ou je les ai vu faire chier des gens c'était pas des français...


----------



## t-bo (24 Mai 2011)

jub a dit:


> Pour faire court, les douaniers s'en balancent. Je vis aux état-unis, j'ai ramené des tonnes de trucs (électroniques, fringues... même  étiquetés) et ça passe, je dit bonjour aux douaniers et je file tout droit avec mes 2 grosses valises et mon backpack plein à craquer. Les seules fois ou je les ai vu faire chier des gens c'était pas des français...



+1


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

Ok, donc avec ce que j'ai dis au dessus, sa passe sans problème, merci =)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

Dernière question mdr !!

Puis-je commander sur l'apple store US, en tant qu'invité (donc sans mettre mon identifiant apple) avec une card VISA en me faisant livrer aux USA ?

Comme sa mon ami aurait juste a recevoir le colis et le ramené (avec les méthodes cités-ci dessus ) ?


----------



## t-bo (24 Mai 2011)

Je crois qu'il faut une carte VISA américaine.

PS: moi j'en ai une. Je te passe commande pour 30 euros


----------



## iMydna (24 Mai 2011)

mdr, merci mais hum .. =D


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2011)

gaethan a dit:


> Ca, faut regarder un peu, quand même. Parce qu'on a toujours cinq ou six assurances différentes qui interviennent sur ces problèmes, à commencer par l'assurance habitation ou celle de la carte bleu. En général, elles interviennent sur la casse ou le vol (à voir si l'assurance en question intervient à l'étranger, zone sous douane etc...).



Dans le cas d'une valise perdue lors d'un voyage par avion, il n'y a qu'une assurance qui fonctionne pour le remboursement des bagages en soute, c'est l'assurance du transporteur. 
D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'assurance d'habitation interviendrait dans ce cas ???

Quand j'ai perd ma valise à Charles de Gaule il y a 6 ans, l'indemnisation par le transporteur n'est pas cumulable avec l'assurance perte de la carte bleu. Je ne sais pas pour les golds ???


----------



## gaethan (25 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dans le cas d'une valise perdue lors d'un voyage par avion, il n'y a qu'une assurance qui fonctionne pour le remboursement des bagages en soute, c'est l'assurance du transporteur.
> D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'assurance d'habitation interviendrait dans ce cas ???
> 
> Quand j'ai perd ma valise à Charles de Gaule il y a 6 ans, l'indemnisation par le transporteur n'est pas cumulable avec l'assurance perte de la carte bleu. Je ne sais pas pour les golds ???



Dans le cas de ce qui se passe dans un aéroport, surtout dans les zones sous douanes, c'est vrais que c'est un peu particulier. Mais en dehors de ça, ton assurance habitation, elle intervient presque partout. Je me suis fait piquer un objectif d'appareil photo en Chine il y a quelques mois et elle m'a remboursé (il a juste fallut faire une traduction officielle de la plainte et ça a juste été l'horreur !!!). Il m'ont même rappelé parce que je n'avais déclaré que l'objectif et pas le sac ni aucun accessoire avec et m'ont proposé de mettre en pause la procédure pour que je revienne sur ma plainte !


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2011)

gaethan a dit:


> Dans le cas de ce qui se passe dans un aéroport, surtout dans les zones sous douanes, c'est vrais que c'est un peu particulier. *Mais en dehors de ça, ton assurance habitation, elle intervient presque partout. Je me suis fait piquer un objectif d'appareil photo en Chine il y a quelques mois et elle m'a remboursé (il a juste fallut faire une traduction officielle de la plainte et ça a juste été l'horreur !!!). Il m'ont même rappelé parce que je n'avais déclaré que l'objectif et pas le sac ni aucun accessoire avec et m'ont proposé de mettre en pause la procédure pour que je revienne sur ma plainte !*



Il y a quelque chose de particulier par rapport à ton adhésion ? c'est très intéressant ça !

Dans le cas de la zone aéroportuaire... effectivement c'est un peu particulier.


----------



## gaethan (25 Mai 2011)

Je suis à la MAIF et c'est vraiment l'abonnement de base. Mais en fait, le principe de l'assurance habitation, c'est que tu assure ton logement ET tes biens. Pas tes biens DANS ton logement. Après, je pousse pas au crime, mais si les zones sous douanes rentrent pas dans le truc, ben c'est toujours possible de changer un peu ta version... Mais ceci dit, si c'est l'aéroport ou la compagnie aérienne qui a foutu ton truc en l'air, faut leur casser la tête. Tu vas au tribunal de proximité, un truc comme ça, ça m'étonnerait que tu puisse rien faire. Y a de toutes façons un préjudice.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h34 ----------

Mais faut vraiment comprendre que les marchands d'assurances nous en vendent comme des boites distribuent des prospectus dans la rue. On est assuré pour tout, on a toujours un tas d'assurances sans même le savoir qui se croisent et nous assurent pour les mêmes trucs. Leur jeu, c'est de nous faire raquer sans que nous nous rendions compte que nous sommes assurés. Si on regarde d'un peu plus prêt, on a toujours un truc qui nous permets de récupérer nos thunes !


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

Je prendrais un du refurb en France, ce n'est que 90 Euros, et sa limite beaucoup d'emmerdes .. 

Quand j'irais moi même aux USA, j'acheterais lol =)


----------



## Dis0 (25 Mai 2011)

Perso j'ai acheté mon MBP 15" lors d'un voyage aux US et ça m'a posé aucun problème...
Bon je suis revenu sans les films de protection ni la boite ( en même temps je vois pas pourquoi je l'aurai gardé)

Par contre ça m'a fait une belle économie, 1450 pour le MBP + une housse THULE c'est raisonnable 
Et les claviers qwerty sont disponible dans les Apple Store, le vendeur me l'a proposé, mais bon les qwerty sont 10000x mieux je trouve, beaucoup plus d epossibilité


----------



## t-bo (25 Mai 2011)

Dis0 a dit:


> Perso j'ai acheté mon MBP 15" lors d'un voyage aux US et ça m'a posé aucun problème...
> Bon je suis revenu sans les films de protection ni la boite ( en même temps je vois pas pourquoi je l'aurai gardé)



Bah pour la revente un jour, la boite c'est toujours mieux  Petite valeure ajoutée.



Dis0 a dit:


> mais bon les qwerty sont 10000x mieux je trouve, beaucoup plus d epossibilité



Oui sans les accents c'est sûr qu'il y a plus de possibilité ! :mouais:


----------



## edd72 (25 Mai 2011)

Si les accents sont possibles (mains chiants: `puis e = è), je me demande si ç/Ç est possible directos au clavier?


----------



## t-bo (25 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Si les accents sont possibles (mains chiants: `puis e = è), je me demande si ç/Ç est possible directos au clavier?



Oui mais de là à dire que c'est mieux qu'un AZERTY quand on écrit français la plupart du temps, c'est plus de la mauvaise foi pour se justifier soit-même d'avoir un QWERTY.:rateau:


----------



## Dis0 (25 Mai 2011)

C'est pas de la mauvaise fois, j'ai eu le choix et j'ai pris qwerty, pour les accents je fais ' puis e et ça me pose pas de problème, et j'utilise plus souvent les chiffre que les lettres acentuées donc ne pas devoir appuyer sur maj pour accéder aux chiffre c'est cool  et pour le ç simplement ' + c

J'avais déjà eu un portable qwerty en 2006 et je suis repassé sur azerty en 2009 avec un netbook et ben le qwerty me manquais donc c'est loin d'être de la mauvaise fois, faut juste un petit temps d'adaptation mais au final je trouve ça plus pratique... 

Et l'avantage je peux aussi faire des maj accentuées sans problèmes


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

J'avoue, mais moi vu que ce n'est pas moi qui y vais, je vais le prendre en France en refurb, sa fais que 90 euros de plus.
Par contre je vais demander a mon pote de me prendre le trackpad et le pave numérique wireless, sa sa passe a l'aise dans la valise non ^^?


----------



## edd72 (25 Mai 2011)

Dis0 a dit:


> Et l'avantage je peux aussi faire des maj accentuées sans problèmes



Et pas sur un Aerty? Ben si  ÉÀÇÙÑ (caps-lock et la touche de la lettre accentuée...)
Ça reste un choix mais le plus pratique pour écrire en français, c'est quand même un clavier français (pas un clavier qui demande de taper 2 touches à chaque fois qu'on veut taper une lettre accentuée).



Dis0 a dit:


> et j'utilise plus souvent les chiffre que les lettres acentuées



Évidemment, si tu es comptable et que ton ordi n'est juste qu'un grosse calculette...


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Par contre je vais demander a mon pote de me prendre le trackpad et le pave numérique wireless, sa sa passe a l'aise dans la valise non ^^?



Sa passe si il le mets dans sa valise sous forme de paquet cadeau?


----------



## edd72 (25 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Sa passe si il le mets dans sa valise sous forme de paquet cadeau?



On a fait le tour, non?


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

Juste cette question, qui n'a pas été évoqué mdr, la mise sous forme d'un pacquet cadeau ^^

Non mais c'est bon mdr pas grave lol


----------



## edd72 (25 Mai 2011)

Le fait que ce soit dans un paquet cadeau n'empêche pas la douane d'ouvrir (sinon le trafic de drogues se ferait dans des paquets cadeaux au lieu de se faire dans les fondements intimes).

Quant à la valise, comme déjà dit, ça ne change rien sauf le risque de perte/vol.


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

Ok merci =)


----------



## vhk (25 Mai 2011)

alors tu vas le faire venir des us ce portable? 

Pas de problème pour un trackpad vu que tu as le droit à ... 430euros de franchise douanière il me semble. a vérifié !


----------



## iMydna (25 Mai 2011)

Non =) 

Si je me serais déplacé moi même oui, mais je ne veux pas mettre dans l'embarra mon ami ..

Je vais donc le commander sur L'apple store français sur le refurb pour la somme de 1499 Euros (Soit 90 euros ) de plus que au US Et là je serais sur de l'avoir sans surplus de taxe lol.

Ok merci =) Je vais donc quand même lui faire ramener un trackpad pour moi lol.

^^


----------



## vhk (25 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Non =)
> 
> Si je me serais déplacé moi même oui, mais je ne veux pas mettre dans l'embarra mon ami ..
> 
> ...



Sinon dis lui d'aller voir du coté des magasins B&H. Quand j'étais a NY avec mon passport il ne m"ont pas fait payer de tva


----------



## iMydna (26 Mai 2011)

Mouai, mais bon, le risque est surtout a l'aéroport ^^.

Donc bon, je vais juste prendre le tackpad =)


----------



## boddy (26 Mai 2011)

5 pages pour calculer que le risque n'en vaut pas la chandelle 


Ce sujet est régulièrement débattu sur le forum. Tous ont la même conclusion : si on achète en règle aux États-Unis et qu'on rentre en règle en France = ce n'est pas rentable.


Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte et ceux qui prennent des risques doivent accepter d'en payer les conséquences


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

boddy a dit:


> 5 pages pour calculer que le risque n'en vaut pas la chandelle
> ...


 
D'autant que pendant ce temps là, le taux de change Euro/Dollar s'est dégradé...


----------



## boddy (26 Mai 2011)

Yes, ce matin 1 $ = 0,706 


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Mouai, mais bon, le risque est surtout a l'aéroport ^^.
> 
> Donc bon, je vais juste prendre le tackpad =)


 
Ou alors tu reviens à la nage, pour éviter les aéroports! 

Tu as aussi l'option de ne pas rentrer et de t'installer définitivement aux States (y'a un job à prendre au FMI en ce moment...)


----------



## t-bo (26 Mai 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Yes, ce matin 1 $ = 0,706 



C'est l'inverse qui faut regarder puisque tu achètes aux Etats-Unis :

1 = $1.4184 (+0.72%)


----------



## supergrec (26 Mai 2011)

1  = 1, 418 $

Il ne c'est pas du tout dégradé, actuellement il se stabilise et c'est une très bonne affaires.

1000 $ = 705 

Pour ceux qui partent au USA n'hésitez pas acheter du Apple ( grosse affaire en perspective )

Pour ceux qu'y veulent commander de France, je trouve que c'est trop risqué.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est l'inverse qui faut regarder puisque tu achètes aux Etats-Unis :
> 
> 1 = $1.4184 (+0.72%)



+ 1


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> 1  = 1, 418 $
> 
> Il ne c'est pas du tout dégradé, ....


 

Au debut de la discussion, on était à plus de 1,5 dollar pour 1 Euro


----------



## t-bo (26 Mai 2011)

Il y a le marché gris sur eBay depuis les USA... J'ai étudié la chose, les prix les plus bas sont à $600 (iPad 16Go Wifi) + 50$ de frais de port (USPS priority Mail, donc sans douane), ce qui revient à $650 soit 470&#8364; avec le taux de change de Paypal.

Avec au bout une petite prise électrique américaine, et la chance d'avoir un pépin sur le transport


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est l'inverse qui faut regarder puisque tu achètes aux Etats-Unis :
> 
> 1 = $1.4184 (+0.72%)


 

C'est exactement la même chose! 
Prendre le taux de conversion dans le sens 1$ = 0,70 Eur permet de convertir rapidement un prix exprimé en dollar pour avoir son équivalent en Euro (en multipliant par 0,7, ou en déduisant 30%)


----------



## supergrec (26 Mai 2011)

Date	        Dernier	+haut       +bas	Ouverture
25/05/11	1,41$	1,41$	1,40$	1,41$
24/05/11	1,41$	1,41$	1,40$	1,40$
23/05/11	1,40$	1,41$	1,40$	1,41$
20/05/11	1,42$	1,43$	1,41$	1,43$
19/05/11	1,43$	1,43$	1,42$	1,42$
18/05/11	1,42$	1,43$	1,42$	1,42$
17/05/11	1,42$	1,42$	1,41$	1,42$
16/05/11	1,42$	1,42$	1,40$	1,41$
13/05/11	1,41$	1,43$	1,41$	1,42$
12/05/11	1,42$	1,43$	1,41$	1,42$
11/05/11	1,42$	1,44$	1,42$	1,44$
10/05/11	1,44$	1,44$	1,43$	1,43$
09/05/11	1,44$	1,44$	1,43$	1,44$


----------



## boddy (26 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est exactement la même chose!
> Prendre le taux de conversion dans le sens 1$ = 0,70 Eur permet de convertir rapidement un prix exprimé en dollar pour avoir son équivalent en Euro (en multipliant par 0,7, ou en déduisant 30%)




Au lieu de faire des calculs, certains comme tu le suggérais plus haut devraient plutôt commencer un entraînement intensif de la nage ou du pédalo (j'en ai jamais vu aux États-Unis, mais ça doit exister ).


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Au lieu de faire des calculs, certains comme tu le suggérais plus haut devraient plutôt commencer un entraînement intensif de la nage ou du pédalo (j'en ai jamais vu aux États-Unis, mais ça doit exister ).


 

Mais en y réfléchissant, je me demande si c'est une bonne idée.... à cause des capteurs d'humidité dont Apple truffe ses matériels :rose:


----------



## supergrec (26 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais en y réfléchissant, je me demande si c'est une bonne idée.... à cause des capteurs d'humidité dont Apple truffe ses matériels :rose:



Non si tu te débrouille bien avec le pédalo ça passe.


----------



## boddy (26 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Non si tu te débrouille bien avec le pédalo ça passe.



Fais gaffe quand même :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

Le mieux est de médiatiser la traversée en pédalo.... Tu auras toutes les télés du Monde qui te suivront, les Gardes Côtes qui t'escorteront et personne ne pensera à te demander si le MacBook que tu utilises comme "table à cartes" a bien acquité les droits de douanes et TVA!



C'est CA la solution!!!!


----------



## woulf (26 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Le mieux est de médiatiser la traversée en pédalo.... Tu auras toutes les télés du Monde qui te suivront, les Gardes Côtes qui t'escorteront et personne ne pensera à te demander si le MacBook que tu utilises comme "table à cartes" a bien acquité les droits de douanes et TVA!
> 
> 
> 
> C'est CA la solution!!!!



Même qu'en plus, il pourra du coup laisser les films protecteurs sur le MacBook, personne ne lui demandera pourquoi il a une toile cirée sur sa table à cartes !


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

Maintenant on sait pourquoi Loic Peyron embarquait des Macs sur ses voiliers....


----------



## boddy (26 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Maintenant on sait pourquoi Loic Peyron embarquait *des Macs* sur ses voiliers....




C'était un contrebandier 


Un pirate


----------



## vhk (26 Mai 2011)

Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord: par la poste c'est très risqué. Après si tu voyages, perso, jamais eu de contrôle quelque soit le pays d'origine... HK, NYC, europe. jamais. je me demande meme si j'ai deja vu les douaniers à CDG.. je crois pas! Enfin j'ai peut être toujours eu de la chance.


----------



## edd72 (26 Mai 2011)

Tiens, niveau adaptateur secteur, j'ai trouvé ça pour remplacer l'embout US (ou autre) par une de chez nous:
http://www.buyincoins.com/details/e...k-macbook-pro-power-adapter-product-1186.html
Ca fait 0,70&#8364; frais de port inclus (payer par Paypal pour plus de sécurité), pas cher!
(le site est fiable, j'ai commandé quelques trucs chez eux)


----------



## haane1 (1 Juin 2011)

j ai commander un Imac WOHO!


----------



## iMydna (1 Juin 2011)

Sur l'Apple store us ?


----------



## edd72 (1 Juin 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Sur l'Apple store us ?



haane1 est un bot. En une journée, il a commandé une fois un iMac, une fois un MacBook, il conseille un peu partout "va sur bios et reset tout" et il trouve un certain nombre de choses chères... Il ne va pas tarder à nous sortir une pub, je pense.
http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=7569802


----------



## iMydna (1 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> haane1 est un bot. En une journée, il a commandé une fois un iMac, une fois un MacBook, il conseille un peu partout "va sur bios et reset tout" et il trouve un certain nombre de choses chères... Il ne va pas tarder à nous sortir une pub, je pense.
> http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=7569802



Oui exacte, apreS avoir parcouru quelques posts j'ai vu que c'etais sa


----------

